# Single serving foods in mylar bags?



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I couldn't find if this has been asked before. If so please redirect me.

I was wondering if it is okay or even safe to store single serving pouches with an oxygen absorber in mylar bags. 

My father buys in bulk. I mean extreme bulk considering we live in the city with no cellar or large storage pantries. One of his bulk foods is every kind of oat- rolled oats, steel cut, hulled even instant with the flavors. The instant oats are in single serving pouches like the Quaker Instant you buy at the market. Can I put these pouches in a mylar bag and seal it for long term storage? My thought is to make portions easier when the mylar is finally opened since Dad buys in bulk and never seems to really finish any of the food before he has to give some away to prevent spoilage. 

Since my DH and I end up with these items in bulk from Dad I want to store them for a better shelf life.

He will not admit to being a prepper but a freeloading hippie turned yuppie. I do remember the times he tried to grow lettuce in a cardboard box when I was really young... That was a mess.:flower:


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Grains will store just fine in mylar with an 02 absorber. I'm not sure about the stuff with flavorings in it, though if it's mostly sugar and very little fats, it should store almost as well.

Honestly, it would probably be better to buy just the grains in bulk from someplace like http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/ then repackage into smaller mylar, enough for a week or two per bag. Buy sugar in bulk and do the same. A can or two of freeze dried fruits can be stored with both for flavorings.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Those instant oat meal packs, you could probably do that with Mylar, but I would definitely check out a few within a year and just taste test. I don't think they'll go bad persay, they just won't be as flavorful.

Make sure you don't have any moths or anything on the package. Those little boogers get everywhere!!! 

Stick with regular oatmeal and spices rather than the prepackage, but I realize this is what you've got and this is what you are wanting to store.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> Grains will store just fine in mylar with an 02 absorber. I'm not sure about the stuff with flavorings in it, though if it's mostly sugar and very little fats, it should store almost as well.
> 
> Honestly, it would probably be better to buy just the grains in bulk from someplace like http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/ then repackage into smaller mylar, enough for a week or two per bag. Buy sugar in bulk and do the same. A can or two of freeze dried fruits can be stored with both for flavorings.


This would be my preferred method. Seeing how my DH and I get the food for free from my Dad I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Those instant oat meal packs, you could probably do that with Mylar, but I would definitely check out a few within a year and just taste test. I don't think they'll go bad persay, they just won't be as flavorful.
> 
> Make sure you don't have any moths or anything on the package. Those little boogers get everywhere!!!
> 
> Stick with regular oatmeal and spices rather than the prepackage, but I realize this is what you've got and this is what you are wanting to store.


LOL. Dear Dad is talking about buying 50 lb bags of steel cut oats and trying to arrange 'shares' with the rest of the family. I already have the mylar bags on hand so I can stash some away if he ends up giving us a few pounds. We are still eating the flavored packets he gave us recently.

I plan on freezing or baking the oats to kill any buggies before storing.


----------

